# Traction



## dengelbert (Mar 31, 2011)

:shutmeHelp!! I have a 2006 GTO putting out almost 550 at the rear wheels and my car has no traction. Now that's no big suprise to me or anyone else but for one thing my car has been lowered and the rear springs were cut instead of replaced. I seen the peddars sport coil overs and think they may do the job but has anyone ever done the peddars and I'm open for any suggestions at this point. When I take my car to the dragstrip I have a set of street radials and they are 275/40/17's and I can't even attempt to launch the car. Welcome any and all ideas especially you guys that have already fought this battle for me!! Thanks!!


----------



## dengelbert (Mar 31, 2011)

No one has an opinion? Well I put some rubber spacers in my car last night and raised it about 11/2 inches. It helped at the track and I was able to hook up much better. Now that I've found a temperory fix does anyone have some real fixes for me? Thanks!!


----------

